# printing (Error: #255)



## Stegion (Mar 22, 2005)

Has anyone heard of error: #255 when printing from indesign to a Xerox Doculcolor 12 and a G640 version 4.1.1 splash.  Our studio has this problem when trying to print first thing in the AM.  This is weird because the splash has been set not to sleep and the Xerox sleeps after 4 hrs.  But the problem is that the print jobs never leave the workstations ( dual G5 2ghz running OS X 10.3.8) it stays in the print spooler and after a minute or so we get the error mentioned above, the job never gets to the splash.  Only when the splash software is restarted then the job leaves the spooler and the print arrives.  We have had a few Xerox techs come in and even a xerox analyst and they can't figure out this problem.  has anyone seen this before? any suggestions?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 22, 2005)

Here's error 255 on the PC side: http://www.resortdata.com/Customers/Knowledge/KB-DOS/K000048.htm#Netware%20Print%20Queue%20Not%20Set%20(Error%20255)

Here's error 255 on the mac side: http://www.chasms.com/chasms3/MAC/macerrors2.htm

Do you have a Novell file server? The PC side (above) page mentioned that this error occurs with Novell servers with PC computers How are you connecting your designer's computers to the printer?


----------



## Stegion (Mar 22, 2005)

The workstations are connected via our ethernet network using Appletalk and IP, we have tried both and still nothging.  We are not using a novell server but windows server 2003.

As for the error code is exactly as follows: "error: #255"

thanks for your help thus far


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 22, 2005)

What type of server or hub do you have (what all your ethernet cables are plugged into) ?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 22, 2005)

The only other thing I can think of is to install the newest driver from xerox:
http://www.support.xerox.com/go/pro...rs&XCntry=USA&Xlang=en_US&Xcat=Color+Printers


----------

